# 19 weeks 4 days pregnant and limited contact with dry ice - any problems?



## Magic Castle (Jan 12, 2010)

I am not quite at 20 weeks pregnant (have my scan on Monday 14 June) and earlier today (around 10 am) managed to brush my back against the side of a lift which had been in contact with dry ice immediately before I entered.  At the time my back felt wet and cold but this soon wore off so I didn't think any more of it.  However, in the last hour or so (time is now 3 pm) I have started to get a pain in my lower back.  Do I need to worry about this?  I have not felt any movement from the baby at all so far so do not know if it could have effected anything or not.

Your advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


Magic Castle


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I very much doubt that it would have had any effect, don't worry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

